# poomse



## ResqYou (Dec 27, 2006)

Are there any sites that show these in video forms, bigger than a one inch square, or are they available for purchase, my son said that if i could buy it and show it on teh tv and he could do it along with them he could learn it easier, I think it is alot for a 6 year old, to learn and I have been working withhim, all i can find are like 1 inch square videos on internet. any sites are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 27, 2006)

There are multiple sets of poomse - could you be more specific about which poomse you are looking for?

Also, you might consider posting this in the TKD forum, where it will get more attention - and a search there may well pull up some results too.  As an ITF-style practitioner, I perform tuls, not poomse, so I can't be of any more immediate or direct help.


----------



## ResqYou (Dec 27, 2006)

ok ty for the timely reply,  we are just starting so im not sure, but its il jang i think he said, if i spelled that right, its the one u learn first as a white belt in tkd, and the first moves are low block left right step and punch, then rotate low block right step punch, that is where we are at this point, lottsa practice to come ...........................how to i get to the tkd section, lol....


----------



## Carol (Dec 27, 2006)

ResqYou said:


> ...........................how to i get to the tkd section, lol....


 

From the main forum:  www.martialtalk.com/forum

scroll down until you see Korean Martial Arts, then click on the link that says Tae Kwon Do.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 27, 2006)

ResqYou said:


> ok ty for the timely reply, we are just starting so im not sure, but its il jang i think he said, if i spelled that right, its the one u learn first as a white belt in tkd, and the first moves are low block left right step and punch, then rotate low block right step punch, that is where we are at this point, lottsa practice to come ...........................how to i get to the tkd section, lol....


 

You are doing the Taegueks and the one you are doing is called Il Jang or Taeguek One, the best source is from the source go to www.kukkiwon.com or goolge Kukkiwon go to the englishsid and go to Poomsae and click on Il jang and they will have it in video and also have all the application for it as well.
I hope this helps you if I can be of any help pm me or ask in the tkd forum and I and alot of other Masters can help with your questions.
Terry Stoker
Senior Mod and TKD Master


----------

